# Rabiate Schwimmer verprügeln Angler



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Rabiate Schwimmer verprügeln Angler​*
http://blaulichtreport-saarland.de/2016/07/rabiate-schwimmer-verpruegeln-angler/

Laut   Meldung des Blaulichtreport Saarland (Link siehe oben) liessen sich zwei Pärchen aus Zweibrücken mit dem Taxi  an den Rubenheimer Angelvereinsweiher fahren, um zu baden.

Laut Polizeiermittlungen wurden Bitten eines Anglers, man möge doch an anderer Stelle baden, mit einem Sprung eines der Männer ins Wasser "beantwortet".

Danach wurde der Angler von den beiden Männern attackiert und durch Schläge verletzt. 
Auch die Freundin des Anglers wurde von einer der Frauen  verbal und handgreiflich angegriffen und  gleichfalls verletzt.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry Leute, aber diese Welt wird doch immer irrer.......
Angler werden überall ausgesperrt, und wo sie eigene Teiche haben beim Angeln noch verprügelt..

Da es auch rabiate Angler gibt, welche auf Angler losgehen:
Auch die sind schlicht bescheuert...

Was eine irre Welt.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rabiate Schwimmer verprügeln Angler*

Die Eltern zweier Fußball-Kids, die ich trainiere, sind Polizisten. Du willst nicht wirklich wissen, wann und wo sich da Leute jede Woche gegenseitig die Schädel einschlagen. Mountainbiker, im Schwimmbad, beim Fußball, auf der Toilette ... und halt auch beim Angeln.

Fazit: Die Deppen sind gleichmäßig verteilt.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rabiate Schwimmer verprügeln Angler*

Die müssen nur mal an den richtigen geraten.
Dann liest man in der Zeitung wieder: "Menschliche Hand in Wels gefunden" :m

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rabiate Schwimmer verprügeln Angler*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Fazit: Die Deppen sind gleichmäßig verteilt.


Siehe mein Posting, würd ich nie bezweifeln....

Wir löschen ja auch immer wieder mal allzu eindeutige "Selbstschutz"postings...


----------

